# Electro-Song gesucht! Nur Videobeschreibung



## doomdude (14. Juli 2017)

Hi zusammen!

Mir hängt seit Wochen ein Lied in der Birne und ich komm einfach nicht drauf wie es heißt, oder wie der Text ging oder der Interpret... Vielleicht weiß von euch jemand wie das Lied heißt. Ihr habt es garantiert schonmal im Radio gehört, es war in den letzten 2-3 Jahren dort relativ präsent.

In dem Musik-Video zu dem Lied geht ein Mann mit etwas dickerer, dunkler Jacke durch verschiedene Landschaften (Bergregionen und Küsten, keine Sandstrände o.Ä.), ohne dass er meines Wissens irgendwo ankommt. Ich meine er Frühstückt mal unterwegs an einem Cafe, aber ansonsten geht er immer nur dem Horizont entgegen.
Das Lied erinnert mich von der Art her sehr an "Waves" Mr. Probz - Waves (Robin Schulz Remix Radio Edit) - YouTube . Auch eher langsam, ruhig und sich wiederholend.
Es könnte in den Jahren 2013-15 erschienen sein, in den Top 100 Charts hab ich es allerdings nicht gefunden (auch nicht in 2016).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit meiner Beschreibung etwas anfangen und mich von meinem Ohrwum-Echo erlösen 

Danke und mfG
doomdude


----------

